# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Dieta antyhistaminowa

## Nie zarejestrowany

Na czym polega ta dieta, tzn. jakich produktów musimy unikać, co należy wyeliminować z jadłospisu?
Czy na forum jest jakiś dietetyk, który zaproponuje jakiś przykładowy jadłospis na tydzień.
Liczę na odpowiedź.

----------

